# A Modified Life Style



## ajustana (Dec 2, 2003)

*Today is the day I start my journal!*  To the curious that are reading this, please give feedback at any time!

I've read many of times that no one thing can derail you, just like no one thing can change you for the better.  Rather than dieting, succesful fitness experts tell you that you need a change in lifestyle...hence the title of my journal.  I'm a realistic person and understand that I'm not perfect.  I will have good days, likely followed up with a bad one here and there.  Therefore, I must try to change my lifestyle for the better and be as dedicated as I can be...with the understanding that I'll have bumps in the road.


As of today, 12/02/03, I have the following stats:

5'9 1/2"(let's call it 5'10"), 175lbs, about a 20%bf.  

*Goal:*  My goal is to drastically change my lifestyle and overall health.  I really need to start with cutting.  I'd like to get my body fat percentage down to somewhere around 12-14%.  From there, I can start bulking and overall add a good deal of muscle.  My other goal in cutting is to reduce my waist size.  I'm currently a 33 pushing 34 waist.  Hopefully I will get close to 165lbs through this cutting phase and can work back up from there, only adding lean muscle.  

*Equipment:*  I used to belong to a gym, but now workout at home.  I make enough money that I can buy nearly any equipment that I want and have enough will power that I will workout in my basement...every day if needed.  I currently have a bowflex (which I'm not terribly fond of, but does the job), a VERY nice treadmill, a couple of free weights and a total tiger ab machine (piece of shit).  This is what I have for now, but I think I'm going to buy a heavy bag for boxing and a Power Block dumbbell system.  Hopefully then followed by a nice bench and bar for bench press, squats, etc...  I doubt I'll want to use dumbbells every time.  

*Workouts:*   My workout program will be as follows.  This is one area that I could use some advice.  More so than anything, the actual exercises for each of the body parts.  I will post my workouts in each journal.  

Monday - Legs & Abs
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Cardio
Thursday - Shoulders & Tris
Friday - Cardio 
Saturday - Back & Bis
Sunday - Rest


*Diet:*   I'm always trying to work on my diet and could also use help in this area.  Because of my higher body fat, I am going to be cutting for a while.  I'm trying a 1900 calorie diet with a 50/30/20 p/c/f ratio.  I'll also post these each day.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 2, 2003)

*12/01/2003*

I know what you are thinking......how can I start a thead on 12/02 and title the first post in the thread "12/01/2003". WELL.....I technically started my first workout yesterday and wanted to post that. 

Yesterday (Monday) was a bad day for dieting. I figured it'd be the last of my bad days before kicking the diet in today. I actually counted the days until Christmas and I have 23 days to be healthy. I then can have a cheat day on x-mas and resume my plan. I won't even go into what I ate yesterday. It was basically a lot of nasty chinese food. However, I did get a workout in.

Monday is my Legs & Abs day and consisted of the following workout:

(Will enter it soon)


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi ajustana 

How bout posting your daily diet.  That way we can help and provide advice along the way.  1900 cals looks good for you to start with, however I would think about a weekly refeed.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Jodi!  Thanks for the post.  

I plan on posting my diet every day.  I'll likely post the prior day's each morning.

What do you mean by a weekly refeed?


----------



## ajustana (Dec 2, 2003)

*12/02/2003*

DIET:

Today, I woke up late for work (I'm blaming it on my workout last night...I was tired).  Therefore, I couldn't get in breakfast.  However, I've eaten the following:

10:00am - Double Optimum Protein Shake, 1 1/2 Tablespoons Natty PB

12:30pm - 5 oz extra lean cooked ground turkey, 1 cup pasta with tomato sauce

3:30pm - 7oz Tuna fish with some salt & pepper and mustard.  Multi vitamin, 1/2oz planters unsalted peanuts.  

WORKOUT @ 5:30

6:30pm - 9oz boneless skinless chicken breast fried with Pam spray, 1 cup asparagus cooked with a little olive oil

9:00pm - Detour protein bar

I was a bit under my goal today.  My total calories were at only 1480.  35g fat, 72g carbs, 217g protein.  


WORKOUT:  

Today was my Chest day.  All of these exercises were on the bowflex (again, hoping to get some Powerblocks soon).

Straigh Bench - 100X10(warmup), 180X8, 180X7
Flys - 130X8, 130X8
Decline Bench - 110X8, 110X8
Incline Bench - 140X8, 140X8

I'm not sure if this is enough, or if I should add other exercises.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Hey Jodi!  Thanks for the post.
> 
> I plan on posting my diet every day.  I'll likely post the prior day's each morning.
> ...


Let me see a few days of your diet then I'll explain a refeed and if you need it


----------



## ajustana (Dec 3, 2003)

*12/03/2003*

It's Wednesday....my cardio day.  I hope that I can eat a perfect diet today, get some cardio in tonight and be back at the weights tomorrow.  

Diet:

7am- 5oz extra lean ground turkey fried as a patty with Pam spray, 1 1/2 Tablespoons Just 2 mayo, 1/2 cup Quaker Oats cooked in water with a couple packets of sweet-n-low added.

8am - large cup of coffee with a tablespoon of fat free original creamer and a few packets of sweet-n-low.

10am - Double Optimum protein shake, 1 1/2 tablespoons natty pb.

12:30pm - 5oz extra lean ground turkey (usually I eat chicken, though I ran out).  1 cup pasta with tomato sauce, Multi-vitamin.

3:15pm - Detour Protein Bar (only 160cals), 1/2oz planters unsalted peanuts

6:00pm- 4.5oz skinless boneless chicken breast, 1 piece of mulit-grain bread (plain), 11/2 cup peas.  

9:00pm- Detour protein bar

I rate my meals today better than yesterday, but I still need to adjust some things.  It's clear to me that I'm eating too many bars/shakes (they make up nearly half of my meals).  I would like to maybe have a shake and some cottage cheese in my last meal.  


Workout:  

I must admit...I did nothing.  First let me say that I'm really focusing on my weights, therefore missing a cardio session is not critical to me.  I also hope to improve my efforts each week.


----------

